# What greetings and catchphrases have you given your villagers?



## keepitshay

This might have already been made, but I looked back 10 pages or so to check and didn't see one!

So yeah! What greetings and catchphrases have you given your villagers?


----------



## Sephiroth

I like to make my cats say weird things like turd, lint licker (obrit commercial joke), taco flavor, and other random things.

When I'm bored, I test the limitations of Nintendo's censorship... ravioli is a banned word for some reason.


----------



## Piroshi

I give everyone the same greeting and catchphrase. Their greeting is "you smell nice" and their catchphrase is "master". I used to use "in bed" as their catchphrase but "master" sounds better.


----------



## Tangerine

Hmm... Let's see... For Tucker, I made his catchphrase "ivory", to reference his tusks. For Merengue, I made her phrase "sundae" because it was the only other dessert item I could think of at the time. For Rooney, his is "sky high" since he is sky blue in color and it was a nice rhyme. For Sprinkle, I made her phrase "snowball" because she is a Penguin. For Ren?e, I chose "gummy" because I felt like it. For Graham, I chose "cookies" because it sounded cute I guess. Then my other Villagers still use their default catchphrases.

As for greetings... Um... I honestly forget which ones I used.


----------



## DarkTranquillity

Alli's greeting is Gatorade. Octavian's greeting is Tentacool.
Rolf greets with Son ofa shepherd and his catchphrase is Ed-boy (a-la Ed, Edd and Eddy)
The rest are mostly default.


----------



## honeybutter

i usually try to give them relevant greetings and catchphrases. mira's 'y'know' and curlos' 'mi amiga' are probably my favourites.


----------



## Milano

My favorite greeting is probably Fangs'. His is, "Hey, Girlfriend!"
My favorite catchphrase is Vic's. Today he was mad for some reason and his catchphase is "tee hee". I could not take him seriously omg.


----------



## AGentleman

I usually try to make my villager's catch phrases and greetings match their personality.

Greetings:

Lolly- Salutations
Pierce- Pound it (I love the idea of the jocks enthusiastically running up to you and trying to have you greet them with a fist bump lol)
Hippeux- Greetings
Moe- Oh hi there
Colton- (I havent set his yet, so he still has the greeting from his previous town, which Ive forgotten)
Wolfgang- Ugh
Diana- Charmed, Im sure
Rizzo- (Just moved in and hasnt asked for one yet)
Deirdre- (Hasnt asked for one) 
Zucker- (Hasnt asked)

Catchphrases:

Lolly- Cool beans
Pierce- Cool beans
Hippeux- Tally-ho
Moe- Cool beans
Colton- Bunbun
Diana- Definitely 
Rizzo- whatever his stock catchphrase is
Deirdre- Whatevs
Wolfgang- Snarl
Zucker- Tally-ho (taken from Hippeux)

Cool beans started as Moe's catchphrase and kind of spread to the rest of the villagers. I find that I'm alright with that though lol.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

greeting is S-s-senpai.
catchphrase is senpai.
nickname is senpai or heichou.

they all have the same greeting/catchphrase so if you receive a villager that has senpai as their greeting/catchphrase, know that they went through my town


----------



## Silvery

I usually have trouble coming up with greetings/catchphrases for my villagers. These are what I came up with.

Greetings:
Genji: Hiiyah (fits his Jock personality)
Curlos: Hola
Aurora: Chillin'
Becky: Bawk (couldn't resist since she's a chicken)
Hazel: Sham-wow
Gwen: Greetings
Static: Thunderbolt (he reminded me of Pachirisu) 
Winnie: Ahoy

Catchphrases:
Genji: Waifu
Curlos: Mi amor (he flirts with me so yeah...)
Aurora: B-b-baby (it's her default phrase but it fits her so well)
Becky: B-b-baby (apparently she copied from Aurora)
Hazel: Squee
Gwen: Darling
Static: Smashing
Winnie: Sis

Erik and Flora haven't asked me to change theirs yet.


----------



## Pixlplume

These are some of my notable ones:

Francine - yolo (unfortunately, she passed this off to Filbert)
Sally - I'm a squirrel! I'm a hamster! (you can't be both)
Renee - I'mma smack you! Buttcheeks!
Kody - seduction
Static - Wr-e-eck me~
Marshal - chimp mama (because he can't say pimp daddy)


----------



## Lurrdoc

I like to give them mostly food related greetings and catch phrases. I have Rodeo saying, "Chips Ahoy!!" as a greeting and "brownies" as a catch phrase, for example. 

Then there are others.. like Avery where I have him saying, "WHAMU" because he reminds me of one of the pillar men from Jojo.


----------



## dreamy-bears

I usually use silly things like "beep beep" and "noot noot" for both catchphrases and greetings.


----------



## ALLCAPS

I gave Flurry "boop" as a greeting and it is completely adorable. xD It mixes great with her hamster theme when speaking to her. 

Also made Pekoe say "ni hao" as a greeting. And Apollo say "FREEDOM". 

I think the one I most enjoyed was making Zucker say "c'thulhu fhtagn" in my old town. He spread it to almost everyone, and then it seemed like everyone was worshipping C'thulhu.


----------



## Sorgatani

I had Sly saying 'Snap to it' and 'Snapped'
At one point I had half my town saying 'Bazinga' (it started with Bill and spread to the rest of them)
I did have Curlos saying 'Moo' at one point, and Monique saying 'Woof'

Right now, Winnie says "And They're Off!" and "Victory!"
and Cookie says "Bite Me" and "It's Tasty"
Mint says "It's so Fluffy!" and 'With Nuts'
Peanut says 'Crunchy'
Pashmina and Kidd were saying 'TripTrap'
Chief and Skye say 'HuffPuff' and 'DinnerTime'
When Ribbot asks me for a new catchphrase/greeting, it'll be 'Rivet' or something like that.


----------



## Aesthetic

I made Lucky's "What up dawg" and Julian's catchphrase "neighhhhbor"

Can't remember the rest

- - - Post Merge - - -



ALLCAPS said:


> I gave Flurry "boop" as a greeting and it is completely adorable. xD It mixes great with her hamster theme when speaking to her.
> 
> Also made Pekoe say "ni hao" as a greeting. And Apollo say "FREEDOM".
> 
> I think the one I most enjoyed was making Zucker say "c'thulhu fhtagn" in my old town. He spread it to almost everyone, and then it seemed like everyone was worshipping C'thulhu.



omfg freedom
I'm crying


----------



## Lavender

I keep Julian rotating between "glitter", "shimmer", and "sparkle". And I made his greeting "Darling!" for maximum fabulousness.


----------



## ALLCAPS

Netflix said:


> omfg freedom
> I'm crying





Spoiler: I had some fun with it for a while, but he moved out soon after. So I only have these to remember him by.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Stitches: "HELLO EVERYBEARDY!"
Snake: "Eye C U"
Ankha: "Get your game on"/"DUEL!"

All my catchphrases/greetings are normally dumb references and/or puns.

I also gave Timbra an insulting catchphrase/greeting due to my hatred of her, but I completely forget what it was.


----------



## harime

I usually make them say 'hnng' or 'ew its you'


----------



## Lotte

Diana - deerie
Punchy - nya
Fang - urufuzu 

I love making cat villagers use "nya" as their catch phrase huhu :3


----------



## Waluigi

i choose whatever catchphrase im thinking of at that moment
thats why twiggy says ehwot
goose says mcnugget
yuka says nyehnyhnyeh
vic says cudwich
cube used to say fishomnom but inherited gooses catchphrase
chrissy deafauot
jacques default
bob is hawyee
sylvia is boiyoyoingg


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Here my list:

Greeting

Barold- Hey bubu
Roald- OMIGOSH
Nibbles-Pinky Winky
Molly-Monopoly/Momo
Bunnie-Sweetie
Rizzo-Awesome
Paula-Ah yes!
Blanche- Fabulous
Graham- Sweetheart

Catchphrase

Barold- Chubby
Roald- Run run!
Nibbles-Queenie
Molly- Kuppie
Bunnie- Bibi
Rizzo- loser!
Paula-whatcha say?
Blanche-Milady
Graham- babe/dear

I change from time to time =D Cause there's once I maintain Rizzo catchphrase to GAHAHAHA! no matter how many times he ping me but end up he PING ME EVERYDAY during my TT just to annoy me to change his catchphrse -_- gonna be creative all the times..

- - - Post Merge - - -

And the only one I not changing is Papi as I am letting him go off and keeping him as original as I pick him up~


----------



## tolisamarie

I couldn't post a single one of my villager's greetings or catchphrases without getting banned LOL!!!


----------



## Stalfos

Rolf: "Gimme your money".


----------



## TeeTee

Beau- I'm beau-tiful!
Deirdre- I'm DEERdre + Deer me
Lopez- I'm anteLOPEz
Bruce- I'm batman + to batcave
Diana- I'm a princess + deer you
Bam- I'm BAMbi
Zell- I'm a gaZELL
Fuchsia- Salt lick
Erik- I'm Erik da Elk
Fauna- I'm a fawn + baby deer


----------



## Kahzel

Genji - broski
Francine - oppa (my gf put it by force, she literally took my 3ds by force from ym hands to do it)
Angus - pasto'
Tammi - eekie
Whitney - boney

The rest either has their starting catchphrase (Sterling, Pierce, Merengue), or stole it from another villager (Coach, Nate)

As for greetings:

Genji - "Heyooooooooooooooooo"
Coach - "Attention, stand!"
Whitney - "Awoo-oo-oo"
Merengue - "I'm a rhino, rawr"
Tammi - "Kongabonga" (i have to admit that the thought of giving her the "expand dong" greeting has come across quite a few times, and i have to resist the temptation)

Also Merengue once had the most original greeting ever: "Longcake"


----------



## Yuki Nagato

So far I've got;

Holaaaaa
Labas
Salut

and that's it for greetings.


----------



## estypest

Only changed Flora --- her greeting is oki doki loki ... was thinking pink.. my little pony/pinkie pie ha.


----------



## Pipsqueak

"Salutations"


----------



## Lavender

estypest said:


> Only changed Flora --- her greeting is oki doki loki ... was thinking pink.. my little pony/pinkie pie ha.



Ah! That's a good one. I love Pinkie Pie!


----------



## HannahTheBudgie

Cherry/Daisy/Julian/Bob all say "nice butt" 
Not sure what I was thinking, but it's pretty funny


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

my greetings aren't that special, since I usually stick to normal greetings like "heya" or "what's up"..


Catchphrases:
Eugene - hoodlum
Bunnie - tee-hee
Walt - mendokuse
Marina - blurp
Truffles - tra la la
Kabuki (doesn't live in my town anymore, but i'm gonna get him back) - sumimasen
Genji - mangaka
Poncho - bluebeary
Francine - ne


----------



## ayeeprill

Merengue's greeting is "Cool hwip!"
Kiki's is "Lucky!" (Black cat? lol)
Blanche's is "Bonjpur" because she's classy like that.
Bruce's is "Yo"
Cheri's is " Hey girl hey!"
Ribbot's is "Beep beep"
Skye's is escaping me
Diana, Hugh, and Phoebe don't have greetings yet.


I like to stick with default catchphrases, but I did change Ribbot's  from "toady" to his Gamecube catchphrase (bzzzrrrbit)


----------



## AmyK

Funny thread! Let me think... I don't even know all the greetings and catchphrases at the moment...  

Here's a selection:

Greetings: 
Avery: Chirpychirp (sounds like "tchabachab", haha)
Cole: Scratch my back
Elise: I got your nose / Bananarama / Free Tibet (Lisa Simpsons said it that evening)
Savannah: Zebbyzeb
Willow: Sheepydoodle

Catchphrases:
Avery: skreek
Cole: ba-dum-ts
Elise: go veggie / go vegan / go bananas
Savannah: oh stripes
Willow: mah-meh / hand wash / mooo


----------



## Gifti3

I made Frita's catchphrase I'mLovinIt, I haven't gotten to change her greeting though. Marshal's greeting is Hey chickie. Francine's is Hey babe and her catchphrase is honey. I made Rudy's catchphrase Fight....and that's all I remember at the moment.


----------



## Kit

Im still working on giving everyone catch phrases.
Idk abut greetings yet tho but the catch phrase will always be some kind of action
Stitches-*laughs*
Diana-*stares*
Rosie-*smiles*
Coco-*glares*
I still have to give them to the rest of the villigers


----------



## Akina

Most of my villagers greetings are something like "Hola", "Bonjour", "Bonsoir", "Yo dawg" and stuff like that. 

I have to be more creative with the catchphrases! Any ideas for my villagers? I'm just letting them go back to their original catchphrase right now..


----------



## nekosync

Beau's greeting is " 'sup brah ". It's so cute. ^^


----------



## Ami Mercury

I made Phoebe's greeting "Burn the world!!"


----------



## poliwag0

Mira's is "LOVE ME!!!111!!1!11"

i regret this so much


----------



## nekosync

Ami Mercury said:


> I made Phoebe's greeting "Burn the world!!"



Oh my god. That is genius.


----------



## Big Forum User

I was sad when changing Penelope's greeting, so I made it


----------



## Waluigi

usually something that loosely relates to the animal such as 
pen pen for cube
blueness for yuka
glittery for chrissy
im tasty for goose
scraww for ceila
lighter for phoebe
hoppers is still default
and bobs is moo 

why moo? because bob is weird 

but then villagers adopt catchphrases
KEN, A MALE ROOSTER, SHOULD NOT BE SAYING WABBITNESS.
MOLLY SHOULD NOT SAY PEN PEN


----------



## estypest

Lavender said:


> Ah! That's a good one. I love Pinkie Pie!



Eheh thanks, she keeps showing me her first letter too where I put hello Flora.. or should I say Pinkie Pie! 


Other changes.. I changed Zell's greeting to "yo mofo" .. I'm not quite sure why ahaha


----------



## Clara Oswald

Roscoes is all hail Sauron because he is clearly one of the nazguls horses

Wolfgang is Mozart rocks


----------



## kacchan

marshal is asking for a greeting and i dont know what to give him;; any suggestions?


----------



## Clock

I'm not creative with villager catchphrases and greetings.
When every my villagers ask for a catchphrase, I keep it the same thing or do something generic.


----------



## xara

this got bumped from 2014 0-0

i may or may not have given beau the catchphrase of “baby” at one point and if i did, that’s between me and god


----------



## ecstasy

I remember when I had Hopper in acnl both his catch phrase and greeting was GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH (As long as I could make it)

In acnh O'Hare's catchphrase is "In my hat"
Sherb's is "when I die" (it's funny man lmao)
Rod's is "bruh"
O'Hare's greeting is "hello my friend"
Kiki's catchphrase is "when I sleep"
Lolly's is "unlike you"
Tom and Marshal got "in my hat" from O'Hare
Snake got "unlike you" from Lolly
Raymond got "bruh" from Rod

Sooo yeah that's it lol


----------



## AmyK

Wow, this is an old school thread, hehe! Well...

Muffy asked me the other day and I was trying to come up with something similar to her original catchphrase ("nightshade"), but then a balloon floated by and I caught myself typing "owo"... Drago now uses it too. lol
Edit: Whoops, I've been tricked. Didn't know this is still an NL thread. Ignore my reply, haha...


----------



## Euphy

i made mallary say “grapes” that’s all you need to know


----------



## my-peculiar-dream

i made them all say "be gay do crime". best decision ever


----------



## Snowesque

For greetings, variations of "hey", "hi", and "hello" depending on the villager type.
Catchphrases I do all the same as "doll".  That's definitely my most favorite.


----------



## Tempest

I make their greeting some form of hello but their catchphrase is “coward” or “” I never bother to think of something creative


----------



## NeighborNoon

On a lark I gave Phil "bingobongo" because I'd been watching Steven Universe and I thought it would sound cute. Rodeo says "holy cow", Beardo greets with "cheerio" and says "hohoho" as his catchphrase, Papi says "hayo", Kid Cat says "cat-cha". So generally it's themed around the villager.


----------



## Cadence

For Flurry, I made her catchphrase "Dewdrop", just cause I think she's adorable and it matches. I remember that Stinky's greeting is "Whaddup PUNK", and Benedict's greeting is "Shh, I can't see" XD


----------



## katfromaramist

I just gave Bunnie the greeting "What's poppinnnnnnn?!"and it makes me laugh every time she talks to me. I'm looking forward to making more greetings in the future haha.

For catchphrases, I was messing around with the censoring as a joke but accidentally got the B word past (by putting an apostrophe at the end). Now 3-4 of my villagers are using it haha. I also made Pudge's catchphrase "69" as a joke, but I'm tired of it now.


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

I give my villagers nonsensical french sounds such as "c'est ca la la" and "ah la vraiment" "mais cherie"  because I think it's cute to think of them pretending to speak french because they want to be fancy.


----------



## Alyx

I gave Ankha the greeting, "bow to me".

I gave Cobb the greeting "braiiiins", and the catchphrase of, also, "braiiiins".

I gave June the catchphrase, "aru ne", which is Japanese for Rainbow, her original catchphrase.


----------



## LadyDestani

I tend to give most of my villagers generic greetings like: Hi, Hiya, Yo, or Oy. However, I did give Sterling the greeting "Excelsior" and Annalisa has the greeting "Tu-tu-ru."

Some of my favorite catchphrases I've given:
Grizzly - Grumble
Mint - Chuu 
Annalisa - Puffle
Deirdre - Ne
Hans - Bumble
Anicotti - Squeakers
Sterling - Kerfluffle
Clay - Doki doki
Lily - Kero kero


----------



## yehves

Sadly I'm a bit of a JJBA fan so I gave them the weird catchphrases like "WRYYYYY" "MUDA" "ORA" or some stan twitter type of phrase. Honestly, they're so cringy but I love it.


----------



## letisbloom

Peanut says biiitch, I think it fits her atitude


----------

